# Heat Transfer Paper you can write signed signatures on????



## nailsontherun2u (Feb 18, 2007)

I am wondering if there is a transfer paper that you can write on (school class signatures) with sharpie? and then heat press on t-shirts? Is there anything like this to use? 

Was looking for the easiest way to do this without having to go to screenprinter just for one shirt for teacher. Need answer pretty quick.

Thanks


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

There is a new paper out for laser printers that will do that but i'm sorry I can't remember the name of it. Maybe search the threads under laser printing and it will pop up.


nailsontherun2u said:


> I am wondering if there is a transfer paper that you can write on (school class signatures) with sharpie? and then heat press on t-shirts? Is there anything like this to use?
> 
> Was looking for the easiest way to do this without having to go to screenprinter just for one shirt for teacher. Need answer pretty quick.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

nailsontherun2u said:


> I am wondering if there is a transfer paper that you can write on (school class signatures) with sharpie? and then heat press on t-shirts? Is there anything like this to use?
> 
> Was looking for the easiest way to do this without having to go to screenprinter just for one shirt for teacher. Need answer pretty quick.
> 
> Thanks


Office supply stores carry transfer sheets for both light and darks for 1 shirt might be all you need.If your using asharpie why not just write on the shirt?


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Keep in mind that most transfer papers reverse the image, so signing directly on the transfer would be a problem.

You could have people sign a piece of paper, scan it, reverse it (and clean it up if you like), and print it on transfer paper.

If you have access to a heat press, you could use a paper that doesn't leave a "window" (ImageClip, DurraCotton...) and I think it would look quite nice. You wouldn't even need a color laser printer. Plus, you could print the signatures all over the shirt using multiple transfers.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

If you don't need a laser printer how would you print the transfer.Thanks


AustinJeff said:


> Keep in mind that most transfer papers reverse the image, so signing directly on the transfer would be a problem.
> 
> You could have people sign a piece of paper, scan it, reverse it (and clean it up if you like), and print it on transfer paper.
> 
> If you have access to a heat press, you could use a paper that doesn't leave a "window" (ImageClip, DurraCotton...) and I think it would look quite nice. You wouldn't even need a color laser printer. Plus, you could print the signatures all over the shirt using multiple transfers.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

nailsontherun2u said:


> I am wondering if there is a transfer paper that you can write on (school class signatures) with sharpie? and then heat press on t-shirts? Is there anything like this to use?
> 
> Was looking for the easiest way to do this without having to go to screenprinter just for one shirt for teacher. Need answer pretty quick.
> 
> Thanks


Check out Transfer Express. They do transfers with signatures. They will send you a template to sign and then you send it back and they make it a transfer. They come out really nice!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

You can draw directly on the trasfer with a sharpie and transfer it. But as stated before, it will reverse. I did a similar thing for my daughter (3rd grader). I used an opaque transfer and made a design on it, cut it out and transferred it to the shirt. The kids signed right on it. I'm not worried about staying power as she won't wear it or wash it.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe have them sign it left handed and it will come out right .


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

That's a good one!!!!!


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

We did a few shirts like this last year. Have the students sign a piece of bright white paper. You can just scan it and clean up the back ground.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

AustinJeff said:


> Keep in mind that most transfer papers reverse the image, so signing directly on the transfer would be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Chris I'm waiting to find this out too.


martinwoods said:


> AustinJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind that most transfer papers reverse the image, so signing directly on the transfer would be a problem.
> ...


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes, duracotton is for laser printers although you can write with a shapie on it and press it on a shirt but the best bet would be to get a permanent laundry marker to write on the shirt with. It's much more durable than a sharpie


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

How do you get it reversed.Wouldn't it printed backwards being hand written.


Moonie said:


> Yes, duracotton is for laser printers although you can write with a shapie on it and press it on a shirt but the best bet would be to get a permanent laundry marker to write on the shirt with. It's much more durable than a sharpie


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> I am really confused. I thought you had to have a color laser printer for the duracotton paper.


If you want to produce a color transfer, you would need a color printer. If you wanted to produce signatures in black and white, you should be able to do it with a standard laser printer.


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i used photo shop.did the art work on paper then scanned it in to photoshop. that was four years ago.im looking for a new way.i like the sharpie on durracotton trick.have not tried it yet.


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i also airbrushed mine.i used stencils then.color laser copie transfers.airbrush water base acrylics.i did the art work on 30x20 paper.35mm photographed the artwork an had the 35mm film print made to transfers.airbrushed the t-shirt after it was transfered.they turned out very cool an original.


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i have used a sulky marker on paper.just have to right in reverse.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Those are awesome 


pdloran said:


> i also airbrushed mine.i used stencils then.color laser copie transfers.airbrush water base acrylics.i did the art work on 30x20 paper.35mm photographed the artwork an had the 35mm film print made to transfers.airbrushed the t-shirt after it was transfered.they turned out very cool an original.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

pdloran said:


> i also airbrushed mine.i used stencils then.color laser copie transfers.airbrush water base acrylics.i did the art work on 30x20 paper.35mm photographed the artwork an had the 35mm film print made to transfers.airbrushed the t-shirt after it was transfered.they turned out very cool an original.


 Pdloran, that looks great.So thats a laser print of an original artwork heat transferred on? wow thats great. Im trying to figure out how to upload pics on to this site These art programs have done away with my light table,draughting table etc. and made more room in the shop.Ilike the subject matter .Awesome


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i think 50 50 t-shirt.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Another option that wasn't mentioned would be to use a fabric marker. There are markers designed to draw directly on to fabric that could be used for signatures. Failing that, scanning the signature so it can be reversed would probably be best.




rusty said:


> Maybe have them sign it left handed and it will come out right .



What, are you saying left-handers are backwards? *Shakes left fist*


----------

